# discounted fishing trips for pff members



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

We are offering reduced rate fishing trips for pff members, have to have 6 passengers 125.00 per person for a 6 hr trip and thats fishing time not a 4 hr boat ride and 2 hrs of fishing but 6 hrs of fishing, all provided except food and drink all interested call Alan 850-288-1175 or Richard 850-602-4294 www.luckestrikefishing.com


----------

